# Angular ab 2+ in bestehende Webapp einbinden



## eldok (1. Mrz 2019)

Guten Tag allerseits,

Ich habe danach gesucht, konnte aber nichts passendes finden. Dachte ich frage, ob es überhaupt möglich ist.

Wenn ich eine Webseite habe, die ohne Angular erstellt wurde und gewisse Zeit später neue Sektionen, Seiten usw. einfügen möchte, kann ich diese mit Angular erstellen und sie dann in die bestehende Applikation einbinden? 
Beim Build mit Angular erzeugt es mir verschiedene Bundle-Dateien. 

Müsst mir nicht erklären, wie es geht. Nur ob es möglich ist und wonach ich suchen soll. Passende Seite/Tutorial?

Gruss Eldok


----------

